# 300 Oil Cooler



## bump530

here are some pics of the oil cooler im puttin on my 300. its a 400ex oil cooler. i used it becuase of its size (plus it was free lol). still have some stuff to do, but i have the bracket built for it. i will be taping into my oil filter cover to run the lines to my cooler. ill be posting up more pics as i get more done. 

the oil cooler will have the same angle as the plastics behind it once i tighten the bolts up on it


----------



## tacoma_2002

YOU THIEF!

After you get yer's done I'll post up pictures of mine !

You being stock engine you wont tell much of a difference, but with engine mods it helps crazy bunches! I put mine further up on the rack to help with circulation. Don't forget to "prime" the cooler before you start it for the first time to prevent a dry start. Believe it or not the cooler holds about 5-6 syringes of oil.


----------



## bump530

i got it mounted. now just gotta run the lines. my memory card was full so no picks till next week.

andrew..did you tap ur lines into the oil line goin to the top of the head?


----------



## bump530

heres a few more pics. they show were i cut the line and then the 1/4" hose attached to the lines. the third pic shows the stock oil cooler fitting and some stainless flat bar and tubing. i used the bar and tubing to make another fittin similar to the stock one. all thats left is welding the tubing to the bar. should have it completely done tonite. the last pic is of the bar i cut before i drilled and tapped the holes for the bolts


----------



## tacoma_2002

Good work!

I cut my hard line in the exact same spot you did...

...great minds think alike


----------



## bump530

well i finished it up yesterday. here are the rest of the pics


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Looks good! Would it be possible to use a small transmission cooler (as they are about the same size and $20 at autozone)? Are you not worried the hose might get cut or pinched? How hard would it be just to run hard line up, with some compression fittings?


----------



## bump530

yeah you can use a tranny cooler. im not worried about the lines at all. i checked all the lines as i was installin the tank to make sure they werent pinched. 

you could run hard lines all the way pretty easily if you have a tubing bender.


----------



## rhino28

have u had any problems since u added this kit? i want to do one on mine but am scared the head and all is goin to get meeed up from lack of oil!


----------



## JPs300

Hard line would be more prone to crack from excessive vibration. - No reason for a quality hose to kink. 

Cheapy "tube type" coolers where you can see the tube running back & forth across the cooler are less than 50% as efficient as a "plate-fin" type cooler like Bump used. Meaning you would need on at least twice as large just to have an equal effectiveness.


----------

